# Haunted Radio (08/03/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Halloween Horror Nights, Freddy vs Jason, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Halloween, Six Flags Fright Fest, Suicide Squad, American Horror Story, AMC's Fear Fest, Pumpkinhead, Lights Out 2, Phantasm: Ravager, and more!!

Then, we review the 1978 classic, 'Halloween' and then we give you our top ten masks in horror movie history. All of this and so much more on the August 3 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

